
Scala.js contribution disclaimer - palerdot
https://github.com/scala-js/scala-js/blob/master/DEVELOPING.md
======
sheetjs
We have something similar: [https://github.com/SheetJS/js-
xlsx/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING....](https://github.com/SheetJS/js-
xlsx/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

In our case, the root problem is twofold: developers in other related projects
have been less-than-circumspect in code contributions, and thanks to the
Microsoft Shared Source Agreements ([https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/sharedsource/default.aspx](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/sharedsource/default.aspx)) there are many people who have looked at
protected code and signed agreements.

It is probably even more relevant for Scala.js since they are dealing with the
JDK and Oracle has not been afraid to pursue potential violations.

------
th3iedkid
But why exclude even looking at those ?

~~~
eshyong
Probably to avoid a similar situation to Oracle vs. Google.

------
painful
"See no evil"!

------
porphyrogene
If something is open source and protected under copyright does that make it
“clopen source”?

~~~
rpdillon
Open source licenses derive their power from copyright law, so everything that
is open source is protected by copyright.

